#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-28
<errorsiniak> здраствуйте люди
<errorsiniak> есть кто живой?
<errorsiniak> помогите с хромом не устанавливает расширения
<errorsiniak> Не удается установить пакет: "UTILITY_PROCESS_CRASHED_WHILE_TRYING_TO_INSTALL". Не удалось установить пакет из-за сбоя. Перезагрузите браузер и повторите попытку.
<errorsiniak> ОБНОВИТЬ
<errorsiniak> ЗАКРЫТЬ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю как у хрома. профиль хрома сбросить можно?
<errorsiniak> новый профиль
<errorsiniak> только поставил
<errorsiniak> пробовал версии стабильную и бета
<errorsiniak> одинаково пакеты не ставит
<errorsiniak> чегонибудь мож доустановить нада?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда лучше на форум/канал хрома спрашивать
<errorsiniak> спс
<andrex> вай
<SergeyIT> фай
<andrex> с разморозкой меня
<SergeyIT> снежка бы еще
<andrex> давай ко мне тут его куча
<andrex> )
<andrex> правда зима какаято осень
<SergeyIT> у нас мороз без снега... и так обещают до 6 где-то
<andrex> максимум чет гдето 25 было
<andrex> щас -7 примерно
<SergeyIT> это жара у вас )
<andrex> да
<andhacker_> всем привет есть кто?)
<tagezi> всем привет
<buriedalive> +
<Leagnus> buriedalive: good nick
<buriedalive> Leagnus really?
<Leagnus> buriedalive: авжеж
<buriedalive> мне без разницы
<Leagnus> Traumatize - I Am Pain.mp3
<buriedalive> not pain fon for me
<buriedalive> мне не боль
<buriedalive> так что извини
<Leagnus> ну тогда Die Sektor - Blood I
<buriedalive> да пошел ты, я люблю black sabbath
<buriedalive> u are like the beatles?
<buriedalive> like the beatles?
<Leagnus> i like Elvis
<buriedalive> what about beatles?
<Leagnus> net
<Leagnus> nyeet
<buriedalive> for
<buriedalive> when
<buriedalive> Leagnus ban!
<Leagnus> so what
<buriedalive> ban to u
<buriedalive> Leagnus u fackin' crazy?
<Leagnus> buriedalive: да, как говорил Гамлет: Я помешан только в норд-норд-вест. При южном ветре я еще отличу сокола от цапли.
<buriedalive> Leagnus ты смотрел фильм отец солдата?
<Leagnus> nieet
<buriedalive> посмтори
<buriedalive> слушай
<buriedalive> посмотри
<Leagnus> спасибо за наводку, обязательно
<buriedalive> тогда может ты складешь оружие
<buriedalive> и начнешь жить мирно
<buriedalive> и не будешь причининять никому боль и страдания
<buriedalive> Leagnus зачем ты убиваешь мирных людей? зачем?
<buriedalive> должна же в те тебе быть хоть капля человечества
<buriedalive> эти люди тебе ростили хлеб, дали землю и место для млоитвы
<tagezi> чото уже толсто
<buriedalive> нормально
<buriedalive> Leagnus ну чо?
<Leagnus> йа не пасифист
<Leagnus> но против смертной казни
<Sergey_IT> вы о чем?
<Leagnus> та фот, узнайом труг труга лучче
<buriedalive> Leagnus какая смертная казнь? а? ты чо гонишь? давай жить дружно?
<buriedalive> просто приедешь и я наебошу тебя
<buriedalive> ты боишься свою рожу поддставить аллаху? а?
<buriedalive> ты не хочешь жить мирно?
<buriedalive> пидорас ебучий
<Sergey_IT> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<buriedalive> Серега да тихо тебе
<buriedalive> русский кто есть? соббщите по координатам
<buriedalive> я объясню ситуацию
<buriedalive> я здесь, если что спрашивайте с меня
<buriedalive> Leagnus ты против смертной карзни да?
<buriedalive> ты же понимаешь, что тебя поймают уже совсем скоро и наказание тебе будет пожизненное
<buriedalive> попробуй только сволочь позорная добраться до моей семьи, я вычислю тебя, я убью тебя скотина
<buriedalive> я тебя прирежу
<buriedalive> а страна мне поможет
<buriedalive> пидорас ебучий
<buriedalive> Leagnus на ножах драться умеешь?
<buriedalive> скоро встретимся :)
<buriedalive> я оставлю тебя в живых суку
<buriedalive> Leagnus слышь ты?
<buriedalive> где ты там
<buriedalive> Leagnus испугался русских?
<buriedalive> buriedalive слышь ты?
<buriedalive> Leagnus уже завтра о тебе все будут знать, террорист ебучий
<llorephie> >.>
<buriedalive> Leagnus скорее съёбывай отсюда
<buriedalive> Leagnus я уже сообщил
<buriedalive> Leagnus но тебя всё равно найдут и поймают :)
<buriedalive> лошара
<buriedalive> пару дней
<buriedalive> максимум
<buriedalive> Leagnus чо куда погнал пидорас ебучий?
<buriedalive> ты уже в розыске
<buriedalive> Leagnus с миранды бля сидит, значит под виндой
<buriedalive> террорист ебучий
<buriedalive> щас еще пойду узнаю кто тебе дал бнц
<buriedalive> а потом вколю тебе нож в шею пидорас
<buriedalive> Leagnus тебя уже вычисляют, хорошо
<buriedalive> чтоб ты сдох, проклятый террорист
<buriedalive> никуда уже не сбежишь
<buriedalive> мирныйх людей убивать норм да?
<buriedalive> пидрило ебучее
<OnkelTem> А какой перевод лучше качать: Ideafilm, Newstudio или BaibaKo?
<OnkelTem> Сорри за оффтоп
<buriedalive> попробуй вот этот ideafilm первый
<buriedalive> только это мой мнение, у меня жена просто с таким переводом скачивает всякие говонныё сериалы
<OnkelTem> buriedalive: спасибо
<buriedalive> надеюсь, что понравится
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-29
<UNIm95> Народ. Попробуйте такую вещицу: Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+R и далее и интервалом в 2-3 секунды с зажатыми E I S U B
<UNIm95> Для тех кто не хочет экспериментов: эта комбинация аккуратно ребутает комп с размонтированием и завершением процессов.
<UNIm95> Нужно для экстренных случаев.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> помню на ноуте работало. но надо было изгольнуться что бы первые 4 кнопы зажать
<buriedalive> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3yktcg/ian_murdock_debian_founder_is_threatening_suicide/
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, так вроде alt + SysRq... без ctrl
<UNIm95> SergeyIT:  ctrl для обхода иксов.
<SergeyIT> ясно, просто я использовал, когда иксы уже лежали
<DI604> Добрый день!
<DI604> *а точнее ночь
<DI604> Напишите кто-нибудь, чтобы знать что здесь кто то еще не спит)
<Leagnus> nyet, my dremlem
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-30
<SergeyIT> оп
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<Leagnus> угу, и вас по тому же месту )
<Leagnus> хто-нить Tea юзал? грят, неплохой редактор
<Leagnus> и нельзя ли распространить права логина на все запуски gksu?
<tagezi> Leagnus: что значит последняя фраза?
<tagezi> а разве это не так?
<tagezi> когда ты логинишься под рута, у тебя всегда права рута, сколькобы ты не логинился
<SergeyIT> пппереведи
<Leagnus> я им. ввиду логин в ОСь
<Leagnus> с целым набором прог я работаю под gksu - каждую запусти = один и тот же пароль столько же раз введи. Это глупо
<tagezi> то есть ты хочешь залагиниться под марью ивановну, а потом переключиться на васю исванова, но чтобы все права марьи ивановны сохранились, даже если их вася иванов не имеет?
<Leagnus> нет, я хочу запустить набор программ не вводя сотню раз один и тот же пароль
<tagezi> sudo -i
<SergeyIT> а зачем под рутом уйму прог запускать?
<SergeyIT> так все сломать можно
<Leagnus> см. выше зачем
<Leagnus> я так работаю, мне так нужно
<tagezi> ну, вот так всегда, мне так нужно
<tagezi> вместо того чтобы сделать нормального пользователя и из поднего рулить
<Leagnus> не, за -i спасибо
<andrex> смотри еше /etc/sudoers.d/
<SergeyIT> ага )
<SergeyIT> это чтоб все сломать, лучший вариант
<andrex> не там не сломаеш
<andrex> если руки не крюки
<tagezi> ну, зато с правами разберётся )
<andrex> ./etc/sudoers.d/README
<Leagnus> ага, курю его, спасибо
<artemz> Эх задерживают мой рейс до Казани
<UNIm95> artemz:  ну как? вылетел?
<artemz>  UNIm95 не, задержали до 23 ((
<UNIm95> artemz: ты сейчас где? В каком аэропорту?
<artemz> UNIm95: стригино, Нижний Новгород
<UNIm95> Там все в снегу?
<artemz> Хз, не вылетел из Казани
<artemz> Если еще перенесут - буду возвращать деньги и поеду на попутке
<artemz> О, сказали самолет вылетел, заменили другим самолетом
<artemz> Надо было на своей машине ехать
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-31
<artus> с наступающим
<tagezi> утра всем
<UNIm95> Frodo128: Привет
<Leagnus> прив
<llorephie> HNY, штоле
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-01
<Sergey_IT> c Новым годом!
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Тебя туда же
<Sergey_IT> я уже там (
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Да все там.
<UNIm95> http://cs4.pikabu.ru/post_img/2016/01/01/6/1451642312117430598.jpg
<tagezi> =)))
<tagezi> реально, ну вот не понятно почему через 7 дней после зимнего солнцестояния )))
<Sergey_IT> календарные проблемы
<Sergey_IT> да и не имеет значения - все это условности
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-02
<tagezi> утра всем
<Leagnus> и тебе
<OnkelTem> Только что узнал про Яна Мердока
<OnkelTem> это жесть, слов просто нет
<OnkelTem> Есть кто вдруг не в курсе: http://moisha-liberman.livejournal.com/42054.html
<Sergey_IT> утра
<Leagnus> да уж, прочитал. спасибо за ссыль. В принципе всё так и есть в пендостане.
<Leagnus> Нохуже того, что Путин всё это пиндостанствкое дерьмо в Рашу переписывает
<Leagnus> И не в Путине вся проблема, а в пиле, который хочет этого: хочет чувствовать силу над собой, хочет быть униженным и наказанным...
<Leagnus> пиле=пипле
<Leagnus> Если Путина заменят, то это не решит проблему: власть даёт бабе-народу то, чего она хочет. Так сказать, то, что женщина хочет - ей нельзя отказать.
<Sergey_IT> кончай...
<OnkelTem> Leagnus: народ не тот?
<Sergey_IT> не тот... и всё не то
<Leagnus> Высоцкий: и не церковь, ни кабак, - ничего не свято. Ой ребята, всё не так, всё не так, как надо...
<Leagnus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vbiE1tua3g
<pr0mode> вечера
<Leagnus> ночера
<Leagnus> ребят, у меня по прав. кнопке в трее на всех индикаторах откуда-то меню стало обрамляться внизу и вверху стрелками.  Т.е. меню превратилось в "свиток"
<Leagnus> как вернуть нормальное меню?
<NoOova> С новым годом, господа!
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-03
<pr0mode> дня
<SmOkE_RU> С новым годом, товарищи :)
<Leagnus> Ура!
<tglhteam> Ребята, всем привет!
<tglhteam> Очень помощь нужна!
<earthundead> ну ну
<andrex> мне тоже
<pr0mode> и мне
<andrex> зубоковырялку найти не могу
<tglhteam> Я новичек в Ubuntu. Перепробывал уже много вариантов, но не получается. Необходимо поставить Nuke 9.0v8 + FLT v0.2 + crack. Инструкцию видел, делал всё по ней, видео нашел буржуйское, по нему тоже пробовал, но запустить не могу эту прогу. Кто сможет подробный мануал соз
<tglhteam> дать? Очень нужно!
<andrex> !warez
<ubuntuhelp> Обсуждение пиратства не приветствуются в Ubuntu. Просьба перенести эту дискуссию в другое месте или воздержаться от этого. Также см. !guidelines и !o4o
<tglhteam> ок, перефразирую: Просто поставить Nuke  и сервер FLT
<andrex> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVRJqRn0lnI
<andrex> cgtw ajh lkz ktynztd yt ext.ob[ xbnfnm ljrb c jaa cfqnf
<andrex> спец фор для лентяев не умеющих читать доки с офф сайта
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<pr0mode> почти ночи
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> ку
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> с НГ всех
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем, глюков вам поменьше, в новом году.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> вот на лыжах покатался, теперь думаю лубунту поставить
<tagezi> у вас уже кататься можно?
<Sergey_IT> напылили
<Sergey_IT> Райден, а ты чего тут, заблудился? ;)
<[Raiden]> на другой канал надо было
<Sergey_IT> а здесь страшно?
<[Raiden]> тут убунта, а я теперь не при делах )
<Sergey_IT> экий ты ветренный )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, хотя... видел с беговыми лыжами человека, но снега немного, сантиметров 10 насыпало
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, у нас дорожка ещё слаюо засыпана
<tagezi> слабо
<tagezi> но жена хочет завтра для конька купить лыжи.. надеется что за пару дней засыпит
<Sergey_IT> холодно только (
